# Canon canoscan 9000F



## Fender5388 (Dec 29, 2010)

got one for christmas, been scanning some old negatives, need to shoot more, dont really like any of my older ones.
these were from a test roll beginning of last semester


----------



## Frequency (Dec 29, 2010)

I liked the first two; interesting

Regards


----------



## daarksun (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the second engine.


----------

